# Rite of spring for Metalheads....brilliant



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

This is something quite amazing. One guy, several guitars and some drum samples and probably a trillion overdubs. Brilliant playing with fantastic technique and musicality.......


----------



## brunumb (Dec 8, 2017)

WOW! That was awesome. Loved it. Thank you.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

mikeh375 said:


> This is something quite amazing...


Mike, I agree. Great find. Wonderfully original, and faithful to the original score. Thanks for this.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Great post! Wasn't the _Rite _originally written for electric guitars? Well, maybe it should have been! I listened over headphones while watching the video and greatly enjoyed the performance. Right on!

Those who enjoy Stravinsky ala guitar solo might find this satisfying as well:






The original performance by Kazuhito Yamashita (1985) has long been in my record collection. Though I slightly favor the original transcription/performance by Yamashita, I certainly revel in this performance by guitarist Antonio Rioseco. The fingerwork is amazing.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> This is something quite amazing. One guy, several guitars and some drum samples and probably a trillion overdubs. Brilliant playing with fantastic technique and musicality.......


Wow. That was wonderful. I played it expecting to hate it, and loved every darn'd minute of it. I know nothing of what an electronic guitar can do, but it ended up sounding like an entire orchestra, sort-of.

I'd pay money to watch that on stage (presumably with about 50 guitarists)!

Genuine thank you for broadening my horizons!

Riot at my place after the interval drinks, OK?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2020)

Shostakovich sounds pretty good in this heavy metal version!






And this one;


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Fugal said:


> Shostakovich sounds pretty good in this heavy metal version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Fugal. I followed these with scores for the hell of it. DSCH10 had such an appropriate aggression but the change at 1'13' in the 4tet was my favourite part. The half tempo drums where brilliant and a powerful adjunct to the music.
All postings so far have shown wonderfully insane technique and musicianship.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Great post! Wasn't the _Rite _originally written for electric guitars? Well, maybe it should have been! I listened over headphones while watching the video and greatly enjoyed the performance. Right on!
> 
> Those who enjoy Stravinsky ala guitar solo might find this satisfying as well:
> 
> ...


Remarkable. My bad Sonnet because I wouldn't actually say it was entirely successful in conveying some of the music in a new light as the singular timbre and necessary omitting of parts seemed to work against getting some moments across imv. However moments like the 'Danse Infernale' and the 'Berceuse' did lend themselves to the guitars finger technique really well. I found the final 7/4 section was a little weak in translation apart from the end rolled climactic chords. I suppose ultimately, this suffered for me from being just a one guitar transcription and I imagine if their where a couple of more in the mix with an added acoustic string bass guitar to boot, the score would have come to more life.

You right about the technique, there is some outstanding playing with very effective and imaginative moments.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I swear I first read this thread title as "Rite of spring for Meatheads". :lol: Anyway, 3:15 in the OP video sounds like the beginning of a Stevie Ray Vaughan or Robin Trower track.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bernstein's 1958 recording might please Metalheads.


----------



## OperasAndPassions (Aug 14, 2020)

not even Metal can save Stravinsky music for being complete crap


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

OperasAndPassions said:


> not even Metal can save Stravinsky music for being complete crap


Was this post finished? Or was the writer interrupted in midword?

I suspect that Stravinsky's _Rite_ is indeed completely _crapulous_ in the sense of being intoxicating. Sort of like Iron Butterfly's "In a Gadda da Vida", Deep Purple's "Burn", Iron Maiden's "Run To The Hills" or Black Sabbath's "Paranoid". Rock on! And bang those heads!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

OperasAndPassions said:


> not even Metal can save Stravinsky music for being complete crap


By any chance are you this guy?

https://giphy.com/gifs/macN8C15Anu2kkATmP/fullscreen


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Even though I have not previously been a fan of rock or metal versions of classical, this is not too bad.

I like this one, from avant-prog band, Birdsongs of the Mesozoic, even better, though -

https://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/track/excerpts-from-the-rite-of-spring-from-magnetic-flip



OperasAndPassions said:


> not even Metal can save Stravinsky music for being complete crap


How erudite.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> How erudite.


Aw, give him a break... I'm sure he'll be far more erudite by the time he's old enough to get his driver's license.


----------

